# ISTANBUL | Taksim Square Reorganization and Reconstruction of Topçu Kışlası | Pro



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Taksim Square Reorganization and Reconstruction of Topçu Kışlası*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

Click here for the video!

Taksim Square (Turkish: Taksim Meydanı) situated in the European part of Istanbul, Turkey, is a major shopping, tourist and leisure district famed for its restaurants, shops and hotels. It is considered the heart of modern Istanbul, and is the location of the Cumhuriyet Anıtı (Republic Monument), which was built in 1928 and commemorates the formation of the Turkish Republic.

























































cam5 von sunumer auf Flickr


alt1 von sunumer auf Flickr


taksim_2 von sunumer auf Flickr


taksim_ALT1 von sunumer auf Flickr


*History*

Taksim means "division" or "distribution". The Taksim square was originally the point where the main water lines from the north of Istanbul were collected and branched off to other parts of the city (hence the name). This use for the area was established by Sultan Mahmud I. The square takes its name from the stone reservoir which is located in this area. Additionally, the word "Taksim" can refer to a special improvisational musical form in Turkish classical music that is guided by the Makam system. There also used to be a military site built in the 19th century but it was demolished in the early 1940s.

*Topçu Kışlası before the demolition:​*
























































*Topçu Kışlası during the demolition:​*





























*Topçu Kışlası after the demolition:​*





























*Taksim Square today*

Taksim is a main transportation hub and a popular destination for both tourists and the native population of Istanbul. İstiklal Caddesi (Independence Avenue), a long pedestrian shopping street, ends at this square, and a nostalgic tram runs from the square along the avenue, ending near the Tünel (1875) which is the world's second-oldest subway line after London's Underground (1863). Surrounding Taksim Square are numerous travel agencies, hotels, restaurants, pubs, and international fast food chains such as Pizza Hut, McDonald's and Burger King. It is also home to some of Istanbul's grandest hotels including the InterContinental, the Ritz-Carlton and The Marmara Hotel.

Taksim is also a favourite location for public events such as parades, New Year celebrations or other social gatherings.

Atatürk Cultural Center (in Turkish: Atatürk Kültür Merkezi), a multi-purpose cultural center and opera house, is also located in Taksim Square.


----------



## peteriralnadais (Oct 3, 2009)

ths most elegant city in the MENA !!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic project, congratulations Istanbul :applause:


I'm especially fond of the reconstruction. Glad to see an Eurasian landmark coming back.

What was the Topçu Kışlası (what does that mean in English?) actually used for? And what's its future use after rebuilding it?
Do they have to tear down something for it? You can't really tell from the aerial shots above.

Thank you!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

The park between the 2 highrises is the old and new location of the building.
http://i35.tinypic.com/24xm87t.jpg



Construction date: 1780
Commissioned by: III. Selim
Destruction date: 1940
Cause of destruction: construction of a park
Location: Taksim

Artillery Barracks that was built in the early 19th century in the period of Selim III affected the physical appearance of Beyoğlu and Taksim dramatically. Both its presence and absence shaped the specific character of the region. Taksim Artillery Baracks was the equivalent of the Selimiye Barracks on the European side, and had considerable long wings and a quite wide courtyard. Archive documents provide important information about restorations and spaces in the barracks. The entrance façade which is well known from pictures and could be described as a sort of “oriental flavored cake architecture” was formed during such a restoration; it reminds the architecture of resort buildings, factories or service buildings in Europe.

Beside military purposes, the Artillery Barracks was used for a variety of other activities, such as acrobatic shows, horse races or accommodation of Greek pilgrims. After its function as a military base has ended, new functions, such as a city museum or an exhibition center were suggested. It was sold to Ottoman National Company for Industry and Trade in 1913 after which it hosted many public events and its courtyard was used as a football stadium for many years. It was partially abandoned during the First World War and during the Invasion Years, it was reserved for Senegalese soldiers under French occupation forces.

After several modifications, it was finally decided to be destroyed according to the proposals of Henri Prost, a French city planner. According to his plans, after the demolition of the Barracks, residential and social buildings would be constructed on the empty area, and a big green park would stretch from there to Harbiye. During İsmet İnönü’s presidential period the area would also be used as a ceremonial ground with the name “İnönü Esplanade”to be integrated with Taksim Square. In front of the esplanade there would be a statue of İnönü and the Taksim Republican Monument would be moved to that point to maintain a unity in design.

However, only a few of these arrangements could be achieved after the gradual destruction of the Barracks. Taksim Square already took the place of stables in an early stage and Talimhane (the former military exercise ground) changed to be a modern residential area, and the Barracks was gone forever.


----------



## _Dilettante (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope this isn't how it turns out.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

erbse said:


> Fantastic project, congratulations Istanbul :applause:
> 
> 
> I'm especially fond of the reconstruction. Glad to see an Eurasian landmark coming back.
> ...


Kışla means army base. There'll be cafés, galleries and shops in the building, and a small garden.

They won't tear down anything as far as I'm aware.


----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

@erbse:

Topcu Kislasi heißt Kanonier(s) -Kaserne


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

Project blocks walking ways except İstiklâl.


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

if you wish you can sign for Taksim: http://www.taksimplatformu.org/english.php


----------



## tesseract (Apr 18, 2008)

_Dilettante said:


> I hope this isn't how it turns out.


I couldn't agree more. This image shows everything tasteless that can be done with a building. Rebuilding something at extreme costs only to put tacky ads and those horrible ac fans on the elevations... seriously?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great project! I really like the idea or putting the busier streets underground!


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

...



_


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

edit;/ 
commented on the worng thread


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't really know what to make of this project yet...the renders are so amateurish that it's quite difficult to tell how it will look when it's complete.


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

if they built it wouldn't be different from a shopping centre.


----------



## Kizil Baron (Dec 29, 2011)

I really support this project! Hope they will start soon with the construction.. 
As per the primeminister there won't be any shopping mall inside the building. But we all know how politicans are, right? Everthing else than malls should be just OK.


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

http://video.cnnturk.com/2012/yasam/10/4/taksim-projesine-son-1-hafta


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

These trees are DEATH: http://www.radikal.com.tr/Radikal.aspx?aType=RadikalDetayV3&ArticleID=1094742&CategoryID=77


http://www.ibb.gov.tr/tr-TR/Pages/Haber.aspx?NewsID=20656


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great project & nice style!


----------



## Arda_1923 (May 27, 2011)

*İstanbul’daki başkonsoloslarla kahvaltıda buluşan Başkan Kadir Topbaş, Taksim, Beşiktaş, Aksaray ve Beyazıt meydanlarını çevreye zarar vermeden yenileyeceklerini belirterek, “Taksim Meydanı’nda Tarlabaşı’ndan Osmanbey’e dönen ve trafiğin en yoğun olduğu caddenin yeraltına alınması projesini Koruma Kurulu onayladı, ihalesini de yaptık. Burayı bir yıla varmadan ve insanları rahatsız etmeden bitireceğiz” dedi.*

http://www.ibb.gov.tr/tr-TR/Pages/Haber.aspx?NewsID=20671

Mayor says only Tarlabaşı Boulevard and Cumhuriyet Avenue will effect the project for now.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

super project for Taksim


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Pictures taken by Edil Işığ:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://cdn1.cnnturk.com/Handlers/file_.ashx?FileID=651694&width=607&height=400&Quality=100









http://cdn1.cnnturk.com/Handlers/file_.ashx?FileID=651703&width=607&height=400&Quality=100


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Istanbul by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Taksim Square And Area by A.Currell, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Room with a view by Neil McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.arkitera.com/haber/index...projesine-koruma-kurulundan-red/11709#twitter


----------



## ory26 (Dec 7, 2010)

edit


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9238073.-2207520000.1360590860&type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://galeri.haberturk.com/yasam/galeri/425255-yeni-taksim-gorundu/1/43


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

"Eskiden buralar hep gezi parkıydı" by Muhalif., on Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Jakob said:


> "Eskiden buralar hep gezi parkıydı" by Muhalif., on Flickr


Wow nice dev ^^


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Instanbul 2013 by gitsoe, on Flickr


Istanbul 2013 by gitsoe, on Flickr


Istanbul 2013 by gitsoe, on Flickr


Istanbul 2013 by gitsoe, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.hurriyetdailynews.com/Default.aspx?pageID=447&GalleryID=1372&gpid=12


----------



## GOL2007 (Jul 5, 2007)

Construction update... seems to be a great project for Istanbulers and they _really_ like it... 




























Source: http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/06/01/uk-turkey-protests-idUKBRE94U0JA20130601


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Terrible project creating huge barriers for pedestrians on many sides of the soon former park and putting a tacky shopping center version of a historic courtyard at that place. 

It looks as if its too late to prevent that mess up of that square, though. But maybe its not too late to safe the park at least ...


----------



## La bomba (Apr 14, 2012)

¡Congratulations Estambul! The progress is there!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 IMG_9102 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 TR_06022 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 TR_06021 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 IMG_9142 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 IMG_9143 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 IMG_9139 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz 7.06.2013 IMG_9129 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Gezi Park Taksim Platz Istanbul 7.Juni 2013 TR_06009 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Gezi Park Taksim Platz Istanbul 7.Juni 2013 IMG_9074 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Gezi Park Taksim Platz Istanbul 7.Juni 2013 IMG_9099 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Gezi Park Taksim Platz Istanbul 7.Juni 2013 IMG_9087 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


Türkei Istanbul Taksim Platz - Protest und Feier 6.06.2013 TR_06000 by Thomas Rassloff, on Flickr


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice project, I really don't understand why a such opposition severals months after works began. Seems to be a political opposition more than a project opposition.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

For those who r curious whats going on on Taksim: nothing. The sun is shining... #bestcityintheworld #travel #traveller #today #taksim #geziparki #people #skyporn #clouds #shade #shadow #livingmylife #istanbul by L_Y_A_K_A, on Flickr


----------

